# Movies You Hate That Everyone Likes



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 23, 2006)

Just like the TV one, I am making this. Ok, name movies you hate/dislike, that everyone seems to love(i did a search and found no topic like this....)


Anyway, for me it starts with Donnie Darko. It was an ok movie, but it is not as great as the fans have you believe. It did have some new ideas, and for that i give it credit, but otherwise the whole damn movie was just boring and stupid...anyway state yours now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2006)

Spider-man 2
Sin City
Kong pow


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 23, 2006)

Godfather Trilogy - I hate the directing style more than the actual story iteself.
Casablanca - I don't see what the big deal is...
Million Dollar Baby
Mystic River
Ikiru - Only bad film Kurosawa ever directed, imo.

I don't actually hate these films so much as I find them UNBELIEVABLY over-rated.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 23, 2006)

Spider-man 2
Titantic
Million Dollar Baby


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2006)

Why is everyone hating on Million doller baby? it was very emotional.


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 24, 2006)

Spiderman, Spiderman 3


----------



## Leen (Jan 24, 2006)

Harry Potter ( dont kill me, all you fans out there) I read the books though


----------



## kame-hame-ha (Jan 24, 2006)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> Harry Potter ( dont kill me, all you fans out there) I read the books though




i wont kill you:
1'st great
2'cound god, but some missing
3'd WTF and WTF and WTF^WTF, all were turned around
4'th some missing but wery exelent made..


the ring, 1,2,3
the grudge.
booring


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 24, 2006)

I actually hate Ghostbusters, don't hate me people! I just can't watch it anymore.

XX


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2006)

to ppl above, there is no Spider-man 3 yet, and no Ring 3...


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 24, 2006)

harry potter
godfather trillogy
scarface
any other mafia movie that one "MUST" have
matrix trillogy


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2006)

Scarface? That movie owns. What do you people concisder good then?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 24, 2006)

*Hero** - Hate it.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 24, 2006)

> to ppl above, there is no Spider-man 3 yet, and no Ring 3...


Yeah, I think they were either getting ahead of themselves or else getting started early.

My personal favorite (to hate on): 
The English Patient

God, I HATED that movie.


----------



## Jordy (Jan 24, 2006)

Godfather series..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Hero** - Hate it.



Agree with you 100%


----------



## Gene (Jan 24, 2006)

The Ferris Bueller(sp?) movie. The only thing I liked about it was that chick.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 24, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> *Hero** - Hate it.



Which one? there are two Hero movies...


----------



## Subito (Jan 24, 2006)

Meet the Parents

Hate hate _hate_ that movie with a passion.

And American Pie

That type of humour just doesn't cut it with me, but all my band geek friends watch it religously.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2006)

American Pie owns! Only person i know who didn't like that was somone who watched "Who's line is it anyway" I just laughed at him for his crappy sense of humor. 

Blade if you were wondering i was talking about hero with the bullshit fake ass trying to be real fighting with a lame story.


----------



## Subito (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey now, what's wrong with Who's Line? And I'm not talking about the crappy American version, I mean the original. With Clive Anderson.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 24, 2006)

The American one owns also...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2006)

Both suck for there crappy jokes so does it matter?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 25, 2006)

all i have to say, is if you liked Eurotrip, you need to shut up now...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm sorry voted for one of the funnist movies that year and i need to shut up? Who's line is it anyway is a horrible show with horrible jokes. Please post some jokes that made you crack up...


----------



## botoman (Jan 25, 2006)

Matrix Reloaded, Revolution

IMO, the first one was bad ass. I thought it was going to end like that. I would have been happy if it ended like that. But the sequels were just shitty.

That's about it, I think.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 25, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> I'm sorry voted for one of the funnist movies that year and i need to shut up? Who's line is it anyway is a horrible show with horrible jokes. Please post some jokes that made you crack up...



Eurotrip was shit....complete shit, I have seen 100(maybe not a 100, but this sucker wouldnt be near my top 1000 list) better comedies. The best shit on Who's Line is when they make fun of each other, it makes me laugh out loud. It makes me feel like they are just a bunch of friends getting together to rag on each other, and in my opinion making fun of friends is always the best.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2006)

Dodgeball was quite funny. Eurotrip was funny and alot of my friends aggred. I only have one friend who likes "Who's line is it anyway" And we rag on him all the time cause he is a true nerd but when we found out he watchs that we just diss him on that. It's such a horrible show you have to have a crappy humor...Let me guess you also liked that movie that's called somthing like..."freakstines horror picture" Or some lame shit with i think meat loaf in it. He loves that crap... Also space balls...or those stupid movies, and he loves who line is it anyway.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 25, 2006)

Spaceballs is fucking hilarious...please, tell me what made eurotrip so funny, it was nothing but gross humor(which wasnt even gross) like the guy getting raped by the dominatrixes...no funny...you must've liked it because of all the penis it showed 


ok, two choices of what to watch....

Either Eurotrip or The Producers(the original).

Which one do you pick? This will determine if i ever listen to your opinion again.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2006)

The Producers obviosly but come on that was obvious. Eurotrip was funny with a relax atitdude and with a bunch of friends. This is the exact reason on why you like "Who's Line Is It Anyway" Cause you watch movies like space ball and thing there funny...I have nothing to say to that but Blah your sense of humor and mine are on a different plane.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 25, 2006)

I guess you have a point. Although, in my opinion, your opinion still sucks .

Come on now, Spaceballs was probably the last good movie from Brooks. you liked Blazing Saddles I hope.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2006)

Nah not my kinda comedy but then again you have a point, who am i to judge? So i respect your opinions...even though they make no sense


----------



## Tautou (Jan 26, 2006)

I like how people confuse "unable to like a movie as much as some other people do" with "overrated". A lot of people finding a movie to be great doesn't make it a movie that's going to appeal to everyone the same amount. That's a false assumption you'd have to make in order to apply the word "overrated" shamelessly. 

I didn't like Scarface much.


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 26, 2006)

-Titanic o.o
..bores me to death

-American Pie series.. 
dunno why i don't like it.

-any steven segal movie

-Blade 2+
-----------

exampls of a movie i would like would be 'saving private ryan' , 'behind enemy lines' 'Troy' and kingdm of heaven =p

..if only there was 'Romance of the three kingdoms' movie ..it would be my favorite without a doubt.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 26, 2006)

Haunter said:
			
		

> -Titanic o.o
> ..bores me to death
> 
> -American Pie series..
> ...




There are Romance of the Three Kingdoms movies, but I heard they were not that good...Direct to TV movies in China...


----------



## Chairman (Jan 26, 2006)

Pirates of the Carabean... O.o. I just hate Orlando Bloom and Kiera Knightly (spelling?) Yeah sure, Orlando looks good but he's not a good actor. Neither are Knightly... As a matter of fact I think the both suck. Hard.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 26, 2006)

kingdom of heavens was boring as hell. 

american pie was alrite, but they should have stopped at the first one


----------



## Byakugan style (Jan 26, 2006)

Dirty dancing
may not seem a big choice but you try going to an all girls school where any chance to watch it was used!

Lord of the rings! (soo gonna get flamed!)
Just the directing of it Peter Jackson only good film was bad taste! I love the book lord of the rings the film was really just long loving looks between each character!


----------



## Zhongda (Jan 26, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> There are Romance of the Three Kingdoms movies, but I heard they were not that good...Direct to TV movies in China...


yeah i read about the series.. i also saw a few scenes, they were not what i expected.

Romance of the three kingdoms would make an exellent movie if it was dircted by ..lets say quentin tarrintino (sp?)

picking what the movie would includ is important also.. i mean if you wanna include the entire rise and fall of the three kingdoms.. the director will have to cram 30 yrs into 2 hours.
also the director will have to present the movie in a way that will make ppl who are not familiar with the novel understand whats going on.

for example, the second Guan Yu appears in the movie.. i know that ill get a chill down my spine xD
ppl who don't know who Guan Yu is will not really care whats going on.

meh.. ill jus wait.. it HAS to come out in the future..


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jan 26, 2006)

LOTR it was okk but no as good as i fought.
Harry Potter not really a fan so yeah.


Hero was a great movie.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 26, 2006)

Chairman said:
			
		

> Pirates of the Carabean... O.o. I just hate Orlando Bloom and Kiera Knightly (spelling?) Yeah sure, Orlando looks good but he's not a good actor. Neither are Knightly... As a matter of fact I think the both suck. Hard.



watching it for the wrong reason my friend...they both did suck, Johnny Depp is what made it good.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2006)

Pirates of the Carabean IS HORRIBLE!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 26, 2006)

true, stoy and all wasnt that great...but Jack Sparrow owned...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2006)

Ye but i really don't think he saved it.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 26, 2006)

He did it for me...give me the option of Hostel or Pirates, and Im going with Pirates...


----------



## Subito (Jan 26, 2006)

Bad movie, good music.

However much you hate Pirates, you can't deny that the soundtrack was fantastic.


----------



## blackdragon2187 (Jan 26, 2006)

people here hate Pirates of the Carabean...then that's the movie for me b/c i really liked it 

two movies I hate are the ring and the grudge,m everyone in my shcool said it was scary and they were screaming (mind you i went to an all girls school)
I thought those movies were crap before watching it so i waited until it came out on TV.
Now me being a coward, and alot of things scare me...i thought those 2 movies weren't scary at all, my mom watch the ring with me and she was like "what the hell is this shit? and i was like "i know it's not scary at all"....it's a good thing i didn't go and pay for those 2 movies >_<


----------



## pislayer (Jan 29, 2006)

I hate Titanic! Why would anyone like that?!!


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, All of my mates loved the memorie of a geisha but I actually hated it, to boring for me, also many likes The ring, but I thought it was realy sucky and boring aswell, I mean how can it be scary that one guy goes out of the tv? lol


----------



## Renegade Raine (Jan 29, 2006)

God, I can't remember the title of the movie right now, but it came out last year and was about two people that strayed too far from a scuba diving boat and get lost in the sea. And then they die at sea. If I wanted to watch people floating in water for two hours, I'd take my siblings to the pool, dammit. But for some reason, the critics pretty much orgasmed over it, and I don't understand why.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Jan 29, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite. =/


----------



## roguenoir (Jan 29, 2006)

Austin Powers


----------



## Seany (Jan 29, 2006)

I didn't think Pirates of the Caribiean was that great but everyone else loved it. I didn't hate it though, since jonny depp was in


----------



## Masaki (Jan 29, 2006)

What the hell was so great about Finding Nemo?


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 29, 2006)

Finding Nemo was awesome the first 2 times, and then became annoying after the 8th...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 29, 2006)

^Wow i agree with blade this time...i enjoyed it as a family movie.


----------



## xyie (Jan 29, 2006)

Dark_wolf247 said:
			
		

> Napoleon Dynamite. =/




I hate that movie i dont understand why so many people liked it?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jan 29, 2006)

The Notebook.  Not that I have anything against Nick Sparks, (A Walk to Remember is one of my personal favs) I just didn't get the movie (or the book for that matter)


----------



## Peliqua (Jan 30, 2006)

Chronicles of Narnia SUCKED. Whats with this fucking Lucy x Tumnus bullcrap? for GODS SAKE, NO.


----------



## FEFFRock (Jan 30, 2006)

Matrix series
*hides to avoid the coming onslaught of hate*


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 3, 2006)

underworld 1 & 2

scary movie series ( sure its really funny but weve all seen it and it doesnt get more funny rewatching it all the time dammit   )


----------



## DannyStardust (Feb 3, 2006)

Ong-Bak the Thai warrior
I just wasn't too thrilled with it


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 4, 2006)

FEFFRock said:
			
		

> Matrix series
> *hides to avoid the coming onslaught of hate*



Reloaded and Revolutions did suck, besides the not making a bit of fucking sense, i just felt that they reused old fight scenes...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2006)

Reloaded story was so/so but the fight sceans were better then the first and in the end i enjoyed it more then the first. Blade i know you smart so how can you not understand the most simplist story ever created.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 5, 2006)

Sure, the basic story was easy to understand, but all that other bullshit thrown in was stupid...I did not like the fight scenes in 2 more either, or 3...too much CGI....some CGI is alright, LotR CGI is good because it is really hard to tell the difference...but Matrix CGI was just fake, cept for the ghosts , they looked pretty good going transparent...


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 5, 2006)

shazam and steel  shaq should stay on the court


----------



## OniTasku (Feb 5, 2006)

Titanic.

Even with all the fanfare and awards it's recieved, I still think it was an awful movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2006)

Ye i agree with the bullshit, like the ghost but that added some kool fight sceans. Ye alot of it was obvious CGI but still it was like anime fighting, i thought it was nice.


----------



## sonnie_skies (Feb 5, 2006)

That Dave Chappelle movie about pot...


----------



## Rinali (Feb 6, 2006)

star wars...I just find the plain boring...no matter how classic they are


----------



## 2788 (Feb 8, 2006)

Pirates Of Caribiean was really overated. I was sleep for half and hour when I wacthed it. The old movie that I think overatded were Jack Nicholson movie when he pretend to be crazy (I forgot the title).  Citizen Kane, people say this is one of the best movie ever made. I don't find it that way.


----------



## kire (Mar 1, 2006)

Anchorman Im sorry it was beyond stupid...
American pir band camp...im just not interested in that one..


----------



## darkspark (Mar 1, 2006)

"titanic" and "taking lives"   so many of my friends were fans of both.  i detest  them. (the movies, lol, not the friends!)


----------



## Shogun (Mar 1, 2006)

ti-mofo-tanic, what a load of shite.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah Titanic is one.    Scary Movie, There's something about Mary...  basically every comedy at least 10 years old and Titanic.


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, I never got into There's Something About Mary, either...

Nor do I like any of the Harry Potter movies all that much. Didn't get into the LOTR movies either.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmm...where do I begin?

LOTR--I went to see the first one;needless to say I fell asleep, which I never deemed possible, especially when watching a supposedly "action-packed" movie. Since then I have solomnly swore to never watch another LOTR movie, ever again.

Titanic- 'nuff said 

Grouching Tiger Hidden Dragon- What the hell was this?


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 3, 2006)

ive had movies that i like but that everyone hates. but i have also seen a few "popular shows" that completly sucked


----------



## Tennyo_night_elf (Mar 4, 2006)

I dislike alot of movies but some noted ones are:
Matrix 3 (Um, revalution?)- Like WTF, SHE DIES?! But I love the DBZ look alike fight scene!(the end one)
Titanic: Ok, I kind of liked this movie but it's like WTF, HE DIES?!
Million Dollar Baby: Good movie but I don't really like it, why? WTF SHE DIES?!
Anchorman:stupid...(but does everyone like that one?)
OK, I like Star Wars but episode 3 was sooo wrong:WTF SHE DIES?! I know she is supposed to but not like that, remember what P.Leia said in episode 6, she knew her real mom...big plot hole...geh!
Vanity Affair: WTF! HE DIES?! I hated this movie...
Oddly, I like alot of moives ppl hate, Unbreakable, Everafter, Waterworld...and I like happy endings or endings which the main ppl don't die (the ppl you like in the movie). And some movies I vow never to see...


----------



## Gama_Sennin (Mar 8, 2006)

Simply put, there is only really one movie that is popular that I can't stand...
Napoleon Dynamite.
I don't understand at all how people found that piece of drivel funny, but then again, I'm sure there are people out there who don't understand some of the things I find funny.


----------



## AsunA (Mar 8, 2006)

I.. Hate Charlie And The Chocolate Factory =_=


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 8, 2006)

The remake sucked ass...


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Mar 11, 2006)

I liked the remake....but I never seen the origional either so.... 

I hate Sin City (the cinamatography was done well but I couldn't get into the plot...at all) and Napolean Dynomite was boring (to me at least)


----------



## JAPPO (Mar 11, 2006)

Charlie and the chocolate factory
Corpse Bride

ANYTHING AND I MEAN *ANYTHING* THAT IS DISNEY.

Legally blonde.
ANY Date movie. (except the movie thats called date movie lol)


----------



## BlueBerry (Mar 13, 2006)

Kill Bill: Vol. 1
Kill Bill: Vol. 2
Star Wars: Episode 3
Sin City sucked ass.. it gets so boring about halfway.. 
Just watched Underworld: Evolution and many people will probably like it to. But it SUCK.. I've never seen so poor monsters in a big hollywood production..


----------



## Quoll (Mar 14, 2006)

For me its Titanic...and every other movie based on a fucked up event.


----------



## yummysasuke (Mar 14, 2006)

Sin City. I fell asleep on my friend's shoulder. =\


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 14, 2006)

I couldn't sit through Napolean Dynamite even if I tried...and the worse thing is the people who quote him....


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Mar 14, 2006)

I HATED Harry Potter. Everyone said it was good, but (oh, and I'm talking about the 4th one) I hated it. It was sooo bad and the guys in the movie all looked like they were at least 17. Urgh. And what's wrong with Spider man?!?!


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 14, 2006)

kong pow

i mean i think it's a stupid movie(even tho i picked to watch it at the threatres) iono y ppl like it, i dont' really think it's funny


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 15, 2006)

SKY said:
			
		

> I HATED Harry Potter. Everyone said it was good, but (oh, and I'm talking about the 4th one) I hated it. It was sooo bad and the guys in the movie all looked like they were at least 17. Urgh. And what's wrong with Spider man?!?!



FINALLLY!!!!

Someone else who agrees with me on the absolute crumbiness of those movies!!!!

Burn them.... BURN THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## kaizuki (Mar 16, 2006)

the new king kong sucked (imo) and everybody i talk to say that they liked it. I just don't get it,it totally destroyed the story of king kong.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Mar 17, 2006)

Crash, 

:s


----------



## michiyo (Mar 17, 2006)

oh man..ALL of my friends really liked Moulin Rouge and i ABSOLUTLY (s.p?) hate it!!!!!


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 17, 2006)

I remember liking Sin City in theatres, but when I rented it and watched again, it was like..."What the hell? This is so mediocre...time to watch some Hentai!"


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 17, 2006)

michiyo said:
			
		

> oh man..ALL of my friends really liked Moulin Rouge and i ABSOLUTLY (s.p?) hate it!!!!!



It is indeed a pile rooting heap of horse shit isn't it.

To me the colouring makes it look like a musical for a junkie.


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Mar 17, 2006)

The newest Star Wars Trilogy. All the movies, in my opinion, sucked big time. They are disgusting. I hate that sissy boy that plays Anakin, and even Natalie Portman looks dumb and ugly. The great Ewan Macgregor is making a fool of himself, and I _hate_ Yoda, how can that ugly creature be a successs? Hated it, hated it, hated it! Midclorions? Are you kidding?!? And what about the final fight between "Anaqueen" and Obi-wan? "Its over, Anakin, I'm in a higher ground, I won!" What the f***?!? You are a freaking Jedi, and 30 cm can defeat you?!? 
Honestly, those three movies are on my list of the worst ten I ever watched...

Oh, I hated "The House of Flying Daggers". I was really bored during the movie, I really didnt think it was as great as other movies like "Hero" or "Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon". However, everyone seemed to love it.

P.S.: By the way, I'm sorry if any Star Wars fan was offended, I know there are people that love this universe, but, well, I had to tell what I think, right?


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 17, 2006)

i hate every disney movie & Harry Potter movies


----------



## Lost Mercenary (Mar 17, 2006)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> i hate every disney movie & Harry Potter movies



Harry Potter I can understand but you can't tell me there wasn't one Disney film you liked?

The Lion King was FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 17, 2006)

I hate Ulrtra Violet and my friend think this garbage movie is kickass


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Mar 17, 2006)

The Resident Evil movies redefined trash in theatres, even for a game-based action franchise. Funny how Milla whatsherface always ends up in movies like that (RE, Bloodrayne, and Ultraviolet, like Pulp Fiction said).


----------



## Quoll (Mar 18, 2006)

Also hate Hero(Jet Li's ver, don't care about the other). Jet Li's character showed a serious lack of determination or passion for his cause.


----------



## Crys (Mar 18, 2006)

i got attacked for saying that i hated Napoleon Dynamite...

oh and Titanic....Jesus christ why did i have to wait 2 damn hours for the MFing boat to go down?!!! *shudders* never again...i don't touch ANYTHING that needs 2 VHS tapes....except Green Mile.


----------



## Friend (Mar 18, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite. I thought it was stupid. The only good scene was when he danced. Everything else was boring.

Sin City. The cinematography was nice but the story/acting was horrible. I was laughing the whole time from the horrendous-ness of it all.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 18, 2006)

LOTR was the most boring piece of crap I have ever seen. The special affects didn't impress me either. 

A beautiful mind... I was like wtf. WOopie fooking do. Some mathematician is depressed. Forest gump owns a beautiful mind 1000 thousand times over. 

Also Napolean dynamite.. I mean the movie simply wasted my time. If I wanted to see some noobs crusty life... I'll turn on the TV!

Omg I can't believe someone didn't liked half baked. I remember seeing that when I was like 14... and it was okay. I watched it again when I was about 18 and I loved it. It so bad it's good dammit!


----------



## Spicy_Tofu (Mar 19, 2006)

wtf... LOTR???

i hate star wars. not just 1,2,3, we all know they were crap but 4,5,6 as well. at least 1,2,3 were funny whenever haydn christenson and co. tried to act but 4,5,6 are overrated imo


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 19, 2006)

DIE!!!!!!!!!!!! Old Star Wars>>>LOTR....


----------



## Quoll (Mar 20, 2006)

Friend said:
			
		

> Sin City. The cinematography was nice but the story/acting was horrible. I was laughing the whole time from the horrendous-ness of it all.



They tried to hard to do 'noir'. The only problem I really had was the way the lil girl Bruce Willis rescued was talking while he was in the hospital. It just seemed really out of character.


----------



## Vaizard (Apr 7, 2006)

Most popular films of today I don't like.  I really don't care for the Harry Potter films.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Apr 8, 2006)

Sin City, i just can't see what people see in this movie, its typically confused from the start, tried watching it, gave it a chance, got bored quick.


----------



## damnhot (Apr 8, 2006)

how can you not like American pie movies? y the last 1 sucked but the rest were good

movies that I hate hmm lets see

spiderman movies
harry potter movies
the ring movies
the grudge/WTF
All romantic comedys / they are just sooooooo lame and boring


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 10, 2006)

Titanic, so shit I could predict the ending.


----------



## Dopefish (Apr 12, 2006)

Crash (The Paul Haggis one) - I absolutely LOATHE this movie.
Battle Royal
Anything by Takeshi Miike
Star Wars
Harry Potter
Howl's Moving Castle (I love Miyazaki, but this was aweful for a Miyazaki film)
Matrix 2 & 3


----------



## Jaculus (Apr 14, 2006)

The scary movie trilogy ( i wasn't impressed at all)
and all the other recent junk, except the sw's and lotr's


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Jan 6, 2007)

*What is your most hated movie that everyone else likes?*

I have alot in my mind so I'm not going to type them all... What about you?


----------



## Azurite (Jan 6, 2007)

Um....

Wizard of Oz


----------



## ninamori (Jan 6, 2007)

Rent.



eeeeewwwwww that movie was so boring I almost fell asleep.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Jan 6, 2007)

Superman Returns


----------



## Wondermilk (Jan 6, 2007)

Lord of the rings

Harry potter

Star wars

...sooooooooo long >.<


----------



## dora ♥ (Jan 6, 2007)

Lord Of The Rings.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 6, 2007)

LOTR sucks, a lot


----------



## Saosin (Jan 6, 2007)

Ninamori said:


> Rent.
> 
> 
> 
> eeeeewwwwww that movie was so boring I almost fell asleep.



D8



Lord of the Rings and Harry Potter for me.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Jan 6, 2007)

LOTR owns all. Sorry to burst your bubble guys

But I admit it is a _little_ long


----------



## Timur Lane (Jan 6, 2007)

Any movie with Steven Segal, he has the same fucking emotion on his face in every one of them.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Jan 6, 2007)

Star Wars. I just couldn't get into it. =\


----------



## Loveless Destiny (Jan 6, 2007)

Superman Returns......cause superman looks gay and plus i dont like hero's
The first naruto movie....there wasnt enough sasuke and too much naruto


----------



## D?j? Vu (Jan 6, 2007)

Harry Potter sucked ass. So do the books.


----------



## syrup (Jan 6, 2007)

Napolean Dynamite-The worst movie in history, I can't stand it. I actually left 3x during it.

The Wizard of Oz-Creepy, disturbing, annoying, stupid, on crack.


----------



## Nico (Jan 6, 2007)

syrup said:


> *Napolean* Dynamite-The worst movie in history, I can't stand it. I actually left 3x during it.
> 
> The Wizard of Oz-Creepy, disturbing, annoying, stupid, on crack.



Can you spell it right to begin with? 

I liked Napoleon Dynamite. O:~ It was fun and a uniquely amusing movie....

Though one movie I do dislike while everyone else likes is Scarface   *dodges bullets*


Sorry guys.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Napoleon Dynamite *Funny? I think not* 
Anchor man - Garbage
Brokeback mountain - Boring
Spiderman 2 - Such A Let Down
Snakes On A Plane - People actually made me watch it! *Cries*
Kong Pow
Shawn of the dead
Kill Bill Volume 2 - Sucked dick


----------



## syrup (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh yah i also hated both kill bills and aimless who cares about the spelling. That movie isn't worth being spelt correctly.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jan 6, 2007)

Aimless said:


> Can you spell it right to begin with?
> 
> I liked Napoleon Dynamite. O:~ It was fun and a uniquely amusing movie*....*



Cheek to talk.

Anyway...


Devil's Rejects was a complete shit-fest. I have no idea how it could have possibly achieved over 50% on


----------



## Nico (Jan 6, 2007)

Jedi Mind Tricks said:


> Cheek to talk.



Cheap to talk? XD

I agree.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure if it counts because I was 18 at the time and the people I was watching with were 4, 8, and 10.  And I was babysitting them.

But 3 Ninjas.  I refused to watch it and told them I was going downstairs and to scream if they needed anything, lol.

Well actually the first time it was just the 4-year-old and he made me promise to stay with him and I made an excuse half an hour in when he was nice and absorbed in the movie and disappeared for most of the plot.  Then I went back upstairs in time to catch the worst ending ever.


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure if it counts because I was 18 at the time and the people I was watching with were 4, 8, and 10.  And I was babysitting them.

But 3 Ninjas.  I refused to watch it and told them I was going downstairs and to scream if they needed anything, lol.

Well actually the first time it was just the 4-year-old and he made me promise to stay with him and I made an excuse half an hour in when he was nice and absorbed in the movie and disappeared for most of the plot.  Then I went back upstairs in time to catch the worst ending ever.


----------



## ensain22 (Jan 7, 2007)

LOTR is the boringest shit ever.... its just a bunch of big footed short people walking around. my favorite character got killed by a joan of arc wanna be...BS!


----------



## Poison (Jan 7, 2007)

Wizard of Oz  i dont like it


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2007)

Napoleon Dynamite is a good way for me to answer this question.  Other than the talent show dance...the movie was complete crap.

Other critically acclaimed movies I dislike:
-Jerry Maguire
-My Best Friend's Wedding
-Any Adam Sandler movie
-Mystic River

I can go on and on.  This is a good stopping point for now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh shit i almost forgot. 

Resident evil 1 and 2
My big fat greek weeding
Almost anything with milla jonivoich cause she's a bad actor/ugly and so on with those stupid kind of movies she does.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

Lord of the Rings.

Eragon. (Really disappointed with this one)


----------



## Violence Fight (Jan 7, 2007)

War of the Worlds(The Remake with Tom Cruise).

Literally right after the ending I stood up, mouth hanging open in a gasp, and said rather loudly.."Are you fucking kidding me?".

now, I have read the book, and I understand that the ending was done somewhat correctly. However, the build up that the movie creates(as far as action and suspense) has no pay off in the end, and pretty much creates what essentially becomes wasted momentum.

It'd be like showing 15 minutes of two ancient warriors training and brooding over defeating there opponent, only to have them approach each other, and one collapse from a heart attack, cuing a Morgan Freeman voice over talking about so and sos weak heart.

I don't know, the ending coincided with the book, but I just felt that after the tremendous build up it got, keeping that ending was a cop out.

the resident evil movies also, i feel, were garbage. The first one annoyed me so much it was rediculous. Underworld is a series that annoys me but people seem to think its awesome. 

Infact most action movies these days don't do it for me anymore, too much matrix, not enough ingenuity.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jan 7, 2007)

I overly hate all teen-slasher movies post the first Halloween.  Every single one of them (save maybe Nightmare on Elm Street and Friday The 13th) has been dreary, dull and with no style or plot to them.

I also hated, which everyone of my mates cheered and loved:

Alien vs. Predator (an insult to both the Alien franchise [yes, including Alien4] and The Predator films with it's weak plot, terrible acting and diabolicaly disgusting lines.  It wasn;t even redeemed by the gore, simply because there wasn't any!)

thinking about it, thats about the only film i hate that people seem to love...


----------



## Mojim (Jan 7, 2007)

Harry Potter 1,2, and 3
4 (Goblet of fire) is exceptional


----------



## Emery (Jan 7, 2007)

Lord of the Rings, definitely.  3 movies about assorted people walking around.  Whoopie.

Napoleon Dynamite....how can ANYONE think this was funny..?

The Chronicles of Narnia...well, this movie was just lame in SO many ways.


----------



## slugdude (Jan 7, 2007)

Harry Potter.

Umm... I think that covers it.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 7, 2007)

I think the worst thing i've ever seen was titanic.... always boring....
The movies from harry portter (the ones i've seen are bad too)


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Jan 8, 2007)

Clerks. I think Kevin Smith movies all suck but people I know will watch anything he makes.


----------



## bancy (Jan 8, 2007)

Harry Potter. [with the exception of the first and second movie.] .__.;


----------



## competitionbros (Jan 8, 2007)

Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Undomiel (Jan 8, 2007)

War of the worlds, All James Bond, Eragon, All Americain Pie, Tokyo drift (but the two firsts were cool), the village, the ring 1&2(japanese version was awesome), X-men 3, The departed, all Final destination (stupid i could make better) ...


----------



## Blue (Jan 8, 2007)

Borat. Not funny.

Kill Bill 2. Has nothing on #1.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you for smoking - this was a piece of shit.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Jan 8, 2007)

Miami Vice ( however liked it, must have been on crack)
LOTR 
Kill Bill series
Grouching Tiger Hidden Dragon ( or however it's called)
Titanic ( who could forget this crap?)


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 8, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Shawshank Redemption



Few films match the moving dramatic power of the human condition as Shawshank Redemption.

Just because you get "bored" watching a drama doesn't make it a bad movie.  It does however, make you slightly shallow.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 8, 2007)

Dark Schneider said:


> Miami Vice ( however liked it, must have been on crack)
> LOTR
> Kill Bill series
> *Grouching Tiger Hidden Dragon* ( or however it's called)
> Titanic ( who could forget this crap?)



I'll admit, they way they dubbed it sucked..but the ORIGINAL with subtitles was God-Awesome.

The WORST movies? Oh, don't get me started

Snakes On a Plan (This speaks for itself, as I'm not going to rant my ass off since it gets me pissed off.)

LOTR (Didn't find it interesting..)

Harry Potter (BOOOOOORING)

Black Christmas (This pile of shit doesn't deserve a title, especially since it's about CHRISTMAS and the so-called "birth of Christ")

War of the Worlds (Two words...Tom Cruise.)

Freddy VS Jason (Some parts were alright, but..it was rather comical than scary.)

50 First Dates (Piece..of..shit.)

Little Nicky (The Ozzy Osbourne thing turned me off.)

Dr. Dolittle 2

Jason X


----------



## Keiryu (Jan 8, 2007)

Lord of The Rings and Star Wars. >___< 

And Pulse. That movie was an extremely waste of time to me.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 8, 2007)

_Napoleon Dynamite _and _Date Movie_... I've seen more bad movies... I just need to think...


----------



## Saetia (Jan 8, 2007)

All of the Rocky titles need burning from existance.


----------



## Loveless Destiny (Jan 8, 2007)

hmm....well dont get mad but
i hate The Godfather and Scarface


----------



## moontsume (Jan 8, 2007)

Hmmmm well, for me would probably be Dirty Love. Worst romantic comedy ever made. It was terribly funny, and just emensly crude. It was pathetic *nods*


----------



## Oniyuri (Jan 8, 2007)

All Harry Potter movies.
Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

Blue said:


> *Borat. Not funny.
> *
> Kill Bill 2. Has nothing on #1.



How could you not like Borat? Do you think you are above the humor that's in the movie? I am really just curious  

Prolly the biggest one for me would have to be Broke Back Mountain.

I had so many arguements about that movie with so many people at school.

I mean I already dislike Western/Romance Dramas and that pretty much sums it up even though it doesn't have any REAL gunslingers in it :amazed 

It doesn't connect with me and so many people tried to spout shit about me being a homophobe which wouldn't matter either way. If I didn't like Romance Dramas to begin with, why in gods name would having 2 gays guys change anything?

 

And you know that movie only won awards because of the WOW factor and the "Risque" topic.


----------



## Ash (Jan 9, 2007)

The Ring and The Grudge.


----------



## 2D (Jan 9, 2007)

Lord of the rigs
All them James bond films
and more stuff that i cant think of right now..


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 9, 2007)

competitionbros said:


> Shawshank Redemption



;__;

(my favorite movie...)

Anyway, all HP movies. Other that that I don't remember, I fell asleep ;p


----------



## LayZ (Jan 11, 2007)

1.  Grease

Lord of the Rings was a close second.  I just fell asleep during all 3 movies.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 12, 2007)

Harry Potter movies 3 and 4 - Movie 4 especially was like watching really really bad fanfiction. It wasn't even a question of them being good adaptations, the massive character rape of Ron and Super! Hermione made me mad I spent my money.   1 and 2 were okay though.

Scarface - I just don't get the hype. It had some cool moments, but I could never sit through it. 

I'm sure there are others, but I just can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 12, 2007)

kaijon said:


> The Ring and The Grudge.



meh, japanese ones were ok. The grudge was marketed as a horror, but its really more of a thinker movie than anything in traditional japanese "horror". Alot of people didn't like the grudge over here...

hmm well i hated Garfield with a passion. i don't think this is a movie that anyone else liked, but i just needed to say: it was the most horrible piece of crap movie ever made.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 12, 2007)

Omolara said:


> Scarface - I just don't get the hype. It had some cool moments, but I could never sit through it.



Yeah, "Carlito's Way" is so much better than Scarface.


----------



## Delaney (Jan 12, 2007)

noxname said:


> Any movie with Steven Segal, he has the same fucking emotion on his face in every one of them.



Haha soo true, he doesn't actually 'act' he just does some karate and has this look on his face like.. 'I am not amused'.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 12, 2007)

*The Ring 1 & 2.*


O_____________________o


All of my friends laugh and act childish and scream like kittens when they watch.

And, *White Chicks.*

Everyone thinks it's so fucking hilarious, but I never laughed once.


----------



## hakke (Jan 12, 2007)

Alien vs Predator: SOBs gimme my money back!!!!


----------



## Cuivreries (Jan 13, 2007)

_8 Mile_

_................_


----------



## LayZ (Jan 13, 2007)

tigersclaw said:


> *The Ring 1 & 2.*
> And, *White Chicks.*
> 
> Everyone thinks it's so fucking hilarious, but I never laughed once.



Not even when dude had the glow sticks in the club?


----------



## L (Jan 13, 2007)

id say date movie, but nobody else liked that too....    



so id say titanic...


----------



## cygnus (Jan 13, 2007)

NEREVAR MOONANDSTAR said:


> Clerks. I think Kevin Smith movies all suck but people I know will watch anything he makes.



Kevin Smith kicks fucking ass. You obviously don't enjoy bits or referential humour. I bet you don't (didn't) like Seinfeld (the show not the person) either. And if you did you are a hypocrite.



Blue said:


> Borat. Not funny.
> 
> Kill Bill 2. Has nothing on #1.



Kill Bill #2 was shit but Borat?! Did you make a mistake? Did you find it offensive or something?



2D said:


> Lord of the rigs
> All them James bond films
> and more stuff that i cant think of right now..



The majority of James Bond films kick ass (namely every single Sean Connery and Roger Moore film, Goldeneye and Casino Royale). I can't believe that. Lord of the Rings....well...I thought the first two were good but the third was just like the third book. Rushed.


I didn't particularly enjoy Napoleon Dynamite either. I can see bits were it could have been funny and I recall scenes were I can laugh afterwards but overall I just didn't think it was a well made or humourous film.

I thought Nacho Libre was faaaaaar better.


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 13, 2007)

The Matrix. True loath at first sight. Luckily nobody else either likes it anymore.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 13, 2007)

- Saw 1 and 2 sucked big time (haven't seen 3 yet)
- Capote
- The Full Monty
- What's eating Gilbert Grape
- Ocean's eleven (i liked Ocean's twelve though)
- Revolver 
- Mulholland Drive
- The skeleton key (i could predict the ending easily and the idea is a ripoff from somewhere)


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 13, 2007)

Titanic is the most hated even though I never watched it once. I've seen so many clips of it and the only thing I can is "What the fucc just try to escape"


----------



## Seany (Jan 13, 2007)

Harry Potter.


----------



## A7X (Jan 13, 2007)

Grease and Kill Bill(both of them). I just don't know why people like them.


----------



## sel (Jan 13, 2007)

Star wars (the old ones) - dont see the hype

and C3P0 is soo gay


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jan 13, 2007)

Love Actually.

I hate, and I mean HATE this movie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Shichibukai Luffy said:


> Titanic is the most hated even though I never watched it once. I've seen so many clips of it and the only thing I can is "What the fucc just try to escape"



This is a stupid post...how can you hate something you've never seen. People who didn't like it actually SAW it...


----------



## Bender (Jan 13, 2007)

Worst movies eh? *throws down long list of most hated movies ever made. 

Crossover: This is supposed to be a good movies about Basketball yet it hardly has any in it. Let me just say to the creators this: YOU PEOPLE SUCK ASS! QUIT TRYING TO IMITATE COACH  CARTER!!

Harry Potter and the prisoner of Azkaban: I practically fell asleep on this load of crap. Harry Potter 2 ruled but this one... Ugh no action and It bores the shit out of me. However...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hermione knocking the shit out of Malfoy was the only sceneI liked in this film. One of the greatest punches in film history.




50 Cent get rich or die trying:  ....................OMG...... 50 get a new job and trying to act like a  goddamn thug please...please..This film practically made me cry. I could not stand a minute of seeing 50 cent acting ability. Terrible.

Beerfest: One word: LAAAAAAAME. This is the definition of  lame. It's not even funny. I mean a few scenes but naaah It Isn't worth watching. Promise me you won't buy this movie. Promise me.

Miami Vice: Stereotypical cop movie two guys one's black boring and tight the other's white not bright and tight and boring..boring...boring.boring.boring..and lastly.....  .... boring  This movie is nothing but  terrible remix of the movie Bad boy. However, the difference between this movie and Bad boy was It was *Better*. This movie is more stretched out then Bad boy since It concentrated on sex scenes and endless babbling. A shout out to Jamie Foxx and what's his name. If you're really trying to do a movie make it interesting. The only redeeming factor for this movie was the Scar-face like gore. Beautiful. 

Doom: If you're expecting a more "Better" movie then Resident Evil then stay away from thsi movie. Far,far,far away.

Taxi:  The commericals made it look funny going to the thaters and watching It Jimmy Fallons makes the film look ugly.

War of the worlds: What the hell happened to you Tom Cruise?


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 13, 2007)

Violence Fight said:


> War of the Worlds(The Remake with Tom Cruise).
> 
> Literally right after the ending I stood up, mouth hanging open in a gasp, and said rather loudly.."Are you fucking kidding me?".
> 
> ...




i agree with you

also the fact taht the son made it to the house alive

made me go at the and "GTFO!"

it made me so angry, the entire movie he and the daughter nearly get killed
and at the end the son made it without so much as a scratch

please gtfo stephen spielberg


----------



## CharonX (Jan 25, 2007)

For me, it was Brokeback Mountain. In my opinion that was the slowest, most boring movie that I had ever seen. I sat there and just thought to myself "So, why the hell did people rave about this?". To be honest, I don't think I'll ever understand how a person could find this movie entertaining.

Another movie that I couldn't stand but a few people I know liked was Van Helsing... Now that was an insanely stupid movie. I can only imagine Stoker and Shelley rolling in their graves over this travesty of a film. I admit that part of my loathing of this film stems from my studying of gothic literature for a thesis-type paper in an advanced class in high school. Every good thing in each of those wonderful novels is twisted, turned and machined to make something that is little more than a money-grab of a film (albeit one that failed even in that respect, in my opinion).


----------



## Aroku (Jan 26, 2007)

i hated miami vice.. piece of shit.. BLAH BLAH BLAH, BANG, BLAH, BANG, SEX

Eragon.. nothing like the book

Tokyo Drift.. First 2 were better

there's so much more but i have to remember them all


----------



## Danse (Jan 26, 2007)

Titanic and Pretty Woman
now being a girl i should like these movies but i think they sucked big time i hate even the thought of watching them


----------



## Kayo (Jan 26, 2007)

<Insert every B movie and Harry Potter movies here>


----------

